# Firefox:  Facebook-Tab erzeugt extreme CPU-Last



## Stryke7 (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe vor einem seltsamen Problem:

Seit gestern rätsel ich herum, weshalb mein Firefox zwischendurch plötzlich sehr viel CPU-Last erzeugt,  ein Kern wird mit 50-100% ausgelastet (ansonsten alles im IDLE, 0-5% pro Kern). Das Phänomen besteht seit gestern oder Vorgestern, unwahrscheinlich dass es länger als einen Tag unbemerkt geblieben sein könnte.

Nun habe ich das Problem eingrenzen können und bin mir sicher, dass das Problem an Facebook liegt.  Sobald ich  in diesen Tab wechsle, tritt das Problem auf.  Verlasse ich den Tab,  sinkt die Last nach kurzer Verzögerung wieder auf die üblichen IDLE-Werte.

Ich habe den Tab schon geschlossen und neu gestartet, Firefox neugestartet und auch der PC wurde schon neu gestartet.  Alles ohne Erfolg.


Ich verwende Firefox 19.0, alles ist auf dem aktuellen Stand.  Java und Flash ebenfalls (Java hatte heute ja auch schon wieder Updates).  

Ich habe ein paar Erweiterungen:
-Downloadhelper
-DVDVideoSoft 
-Proxtube
-Updated AdBlocker for Firefox 11+
-Webmail Adblocker
-Youtube Unblocker
-Facebook Blocker

Letzterer verhindert die Rückverfolgung meines Accounts auf andere Seiten mit Like-Button.  Er fiel bei mir als erstes utner Verdacht, ich habe ihn aber aktuell deaktiviert und das hat leider keine Änderung ergeben 

Da ich nun völlig ratlos bin,  wende ich mich an euch


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Februar 2013)

Ich benutze Gesichtsbuch nicht, daher frage ich mich zumindest ob das nicht so gewollt ist, vielleicht ein Spionage Programm das ausgeführt wird.
Passiert das auch mit dem IE oder einem anderen Browser ?


----------



## Z3rno (27. Februar 2013)

Deswegen muss es ja nicht am blocker liegen oder? Vielleicht muss da jedesmal so viel geladen werden, oder irgendwas muss dauerhaft verarbeitet werde, teste einfach mal alle Add-ons durch.


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Februar 2013)

Bevor du da jetzt an allen einzeln rummachst: Firefox -> Hilfe -> mit deaktivierten Add Ons neu starten.
Ist es jetzt weg? Dann kannst du nach und nach wieder Add Ons aktivieren, bis du den schuldigen hast.

Du könntest dir auch noch "NoScript" installieren. Ist es weg, wenn du alle Scripte blockierst? (die Facebook-Seite ist dann aber kein "genuss" mehr)


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Februar 2013)

So, habe gerade mal die Idee befolgt,  Firefox im Internet Explorer zu laden (JA, ich nutze  beide gleichzeitig ), und dazu alle Firefox Tasks beendet.

Dabei stellt sich heraus, dass der IE eine ähnlich hohe Gesamtlast erzeugt (1 von 6 Kernen wären ja ~17%),  diese jedoch auf  2 1/2 Threads verteilt.  (Wusste garnicht, dass der soviel besser optimiert ist )

Folglich scheint es wohl wirklich an Facebook selbst.  Was auch immer es denn da zu rechnen gibt ...


Vielen Dank trotzdem für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Laudian (27. Februar 2013)

Du bist dir sicher, dass der Internet-Explorer nicht auch ohne Facebook eine extrem hohe Last erzeugt ?
Probier doch mal folgendes:
1) Windoofs Ressourcenmonitor öffnen. Welches Programm sorgt für die hohe CPU Last ?
2) Alle Addons ausschalten
3) Alle Plugins ausschalten (Ja, da gibts nen Unterschied)
4) Ein neues Profil anlegen.
5) Opera oder Chrome probieren. Dem IE würde ich nicht trauen, vor allem nicht, wenn du nicht die neueste Version hast


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Februar 2013)

> Dem IE würde ich nicht trauen, vor allem nicht, wenn du nicht die neueste Version hast


Der IE10 ist gestern erschienen für Win7


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Februar 2013)

@Laudian:

1) Ich hab mir die Prozesse im TaskManager angeguckt, was meinst du wie ich sonst darauf komme? 
2-3)  Mit den wahrscheinlichen hab ichs ja schon gemacht, werde es aber trotzdem nochmal mit allen versuchen
4) Was für ein Profil?
5) Wie der Herr mit dem unaussprechlichen Namen schon sagte:  Der IE9 ist ja noch so gut wie aktuell    Außerdem komplett Vanilla und erzeugt alle genau 0% CPU-Last    (außer ich rufe FB auf)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. März 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @Laudian:
> 
> 1) Ich hab mir die Prozesse im TaskManager angeguckt, was meinst du wie ich sonst darauf komme?


Was vom firefox erzeugt eigentlich die last? Ist es firefox selbst oder der plugin-container?
Hast du mal den 64bit-IE auf deinem system ausprobiert? (damit dürfte kein flash laufen)


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was vom firefox erzeugt eigentlich die last? Ist es firefox selbst oder der plugin-container?
> Hast du mal den 64bit-IE auf deinem system ausprobiert? (damit dürfte kein flash laufen)


 
Nein, schon die Firefox.exe selber.  

Den IE habe ich noch in der Standardversion,  wenn ich demnächst mal auf IE10 update gucke ich mal obs den in 64bit gibt.  FF läuft mit 64bit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. März 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Den IE habe ich noch in der Standardversion,  wenn ich demnächst mal auf IE10 update gucke ich mal obs den in 64bit gibt.


Start->Alle Programme Dort ist ziemlich weit oben ein "Internetexplorer (64bit)". Zumindest ist er bei meinem win7 da und ich hab den 9er drauf.


> FF läuft mit 64bit.


 Du hast einen 64-bit firefox? 
Dann starte mal die 32-bit variante und versuch es damit.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2013)

hui, ich muss das revidieren   im TaskManager steht hinter der FF.exe der Eintrag, dass er als 32bit Task ausgeführt wird. 

Im 64bit IE  ändert sich leider auch nichts   Frisst auch da fast 20% CPU


----------



## Anubis12334 (2. März 2013)

NoScript schon ausprobiert?


----------

